# mini DH Bike?



## G-AIR (Jan 23, 2004)

I am looking for suggestions on a lower travel DH Style bike!
I want a bike with DH geometry, but I don't go huge, so I don't need the 8-10" of travel.
I want a bike that can rip most trails, and take to the resorts if needed.

Bikes that come to mind:
SPEC. SX T
Commencal Super DH mini
Morewood SHOVA LT
Turner Highline (7.1" travel setup)
Intense 6.6 slopestyle (in the future)
Transition Dirtbag

I would like to keep 135mm spacing in the rear and money is a concern. I would probably run an '06 Marz. 66 singlecrown. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks,
TG


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

I really like the feel of my Nicolai UFO st.
Check it out; 6-8 inches of travel, 135mm rear maxle, any shock option, adjustable HA, and BB height, 1.5 HT.
Nicolai make great bikes 

Booner


----------



## hardway (Jun 3, 2006)

transition bottlerocket


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

what about the new mini sunday deal coming out..?


----------



## ilikeair (Mar 22, 2006)

2006/07 sx trail all the way, very versatlie and burly


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

[transition bottlerocket

intense 6.6

azonic b-52


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

SX Trail or if your short enough Bottlerocket would be my first choice.


----------



## themontashu (Aug 31, 2004)

bottle rocket


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Versus Blitz II sweet tight frame. :thumbsup:

https://www.versuscycles.com/


----------



## ThunderBringer#1 (Nov 2, 2005)

*Commencal*

Meta 6:thumbsup:


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

another vote for the bottle rocket


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Morewood or Commencal - both are light, well thought out, and have a very good handle on geometry. They both rip way better than any of the others.


----------



## pkrip (Dec 27, 2006)

BottleRocket. Others might work also. The BottleRocket works for me.


----------



## hardway (Jun 3, 2006)

I'll ad the chumba evo since the blitz and 6.6 have been thrown in. I love mine, and it would rip any of the stuff you mentioned. 
If I was buying a bike I didn't plan on riding uphill TOO much, I'd definitly go with the bottlerocket.


----------



## thephat (Mar 4, 2004)

*What about IH?*



G-AIR said:


> I am looking for suggestions on a lower travel DH Style bike!
> I want a bike with DH geometry, but I don't go huge, so I don't need the 8-10" of travel.
> I want a bike that can rip most trails, and take to the resorts if needed.
> 
> ...


The new Iron Horse 6 Point bikes look really good. This bike may be just a hair steeper than what you want, but man it is pretty DHable and totally pedallable too.

If you really want DH geo, and have no intention of pedalling up hill at all, I think the Spec SX is your best bet.


----------



## iron1 (Sep 23, 2006)

Bottlerocket!


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

D'Bag:thumbsup: Simple, Strong, Invisible...


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

If you don't mind shorter travel the Blur 4x rocks! In fact I call it my mini DH rig. It's low BB and slack angles make it tear up DH trails. The only place where I was wishing for more travel is in really bad rock gardens. It just takes a little more concentration to bomb through.

Another good choice is the Transition Preston FR.


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

http://marinbikes.com/bicycles_2007/html/bikes/bike_specs/specs_quake_73.html


----------



## G-AIR (Jan 23, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for all the replies. The Bottle Rocket does look very sweet and has the geometry I am looking for. Although I have never ridden one, I wish it had a hair more travel...6.5"? Who knows? Maybe the 5.5" is enough. Transition seems like a killer Co. as well.

There are definitely some sweet bikes out there. At this point the SX Trail, Bottle Rocket, Dirtbag (great deals on the '06), and Shova LT have my eye. I think I need to demo a few.

Thanks Again,
TG


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

Definitly try and swing your leg over as many bikes as you can. Trust me when i say that the 5.5" the Bottlerocket has is more than adequate.


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

nicolai ufo st is very similar to the BR in geo, just has a bit more travel!
Cheapest of the Nicolai bikes available too 

Just though i would clear that up....heheheheh

All those bikes are your list will be a ton of fun. Good luck


----------



## preppie (Jan 14, 2005)

G-AIR said:


> Maybe the 5.5" is enough...
> 
> ...at this point the SX Trail, Bottle Rocket, Dirtbag and Shova LT have my eye.
> I think I need to demo a few.


I have the SX Trail with 6.6" and it has the same bottomless "feeling" as my previous 8.5" DH bike. 
The geo is spot on, the travel is super smooth, No noticable brakejack, it rails like no other bike I've ridden, 
the frame is super strong + it has a life time warranty. My SX Trail 1 is now 38 lbs.

I've had a few single pivot's, but I will choose a FSR over almost any Single Pivot.


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

the new norco 4x could probabley be built up as a pretty good light DH bike:cornut: :cornut: :cornut:


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

demo 7? that is my next ride! I find SX trails to be alittle noodley in the back end. what about that new Devinci?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Versus Blitz II rock solid, no flex tracks true. :thumbsup:


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

also the specialized big hit grom


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

The mini Iron Horse DH bike is called the Type 6. It's Sam Hill's small-course bike w/ the exact same geo as his Sunday, just with a lower BB. This is so he can easily transition to the bike for Sea Otter and other similar courses. Iron Horse is not planning to make it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

how many times am I going to read the word "bottlerocket"...
its getting anoyying!
and its not a DH bike.....?


----------



## ajmcafee (Apr 29, 2006)

I worked closely as a mechanic to quite a few racers who have versus frames, and have found their frames to have poor standards and to be of general low quality. To each their own, but I have ridden both the Spec. enduro (an AMAZING frame), the Yeti ASX, and the SC nomad - all were equipped with a DHXA in the rear and a TALAS 36 in the front. The Yeti is a classic single pivot, which means a lower need to service the frame. The specialized and the nomad were both lots of fun at 6 inches, capable of big gaps and drops ( if you plan on dropping to flats, get a 'real' downhill bike).


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

ajmcafee said:


> I worked closely as a mechanic to quite a few racers who have versus frames, and have found their frames to have poor standards and to be of general low quality. To each their own,


May i ask who your list of racers are 

I do agree to each there own :thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Hay G-AIR keep it open about what you get & post up some sweet pic's :thumbsup:


----------



## fert (Jan 1, 2007)

7point7. It can take it plus its made by iron horse


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

cannondale perp


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

hardcore newbie said:


> cannondale perp


I get the C' dale DH and FR bikes mixed up...but the Perp is either a full blown DH race bike or a beefy freeride bike. I would not consider it a "mini" downhill bike. Maybe a Prophet MX or an older 4x?


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

The Perp is a freeride bike, not really a mini DH bike.

The Specialized Enduro, SX Trail, Commencal Mini DH, Bottlerocket, etc. are more of mini DH bikes.


----------



## sumskat (Dec 1, 2006)

> worked closely as a mechanic to quite a few racers who have versus frames, and have found their frames to have poor standards and to be of general low quality


hmm. not quite sure how you came to this conclusion, or who your list of racers are? But Versus frames do not have poor standards and are certainly not of low quality. Surely a mechanic would know this much...

check this link to see some detailed shots of the Blitz (http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=257466)

or check out this link to see reviews on Versus bikes (http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/manufacturers/8612/)

Dude, at the end of the day its your choice, but dont be swayed by vague opinions that are not backed up by hard facts...But you want a small, lightweight bike, capable of some DH and trail riding? the Blitz fits that bill. But hey, you got a lotta choices in this category man, try and base your choice on a bike that will suitable for what you ride 90% of the time, and you'll be a happy bunny. Keep us posted on what you end up buying!

Keep ridin' hard brahs.


----------



## esku (Jul 26, 2005)

Commencal mini DH


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

There have been a lot of good bikes mentioned and many of them will do what you want and be really fun to ride. The one comment that I think is very wrong was the "poor quality" of the Versus. We just have not found that to be true and IMO it seems to be exactly opposite. The needle bearing system they us is superior to what comes on 90% of the FR/DH bikes out there. Not that that is the only reason to buy a bike, but it tells me that Versus is willing to try harder than most.


----------



## frogger (Nov 6, 2006)

I run a SX Trail with Rock Shox Totems on the front and it rocks! I'm selling my Intense M3 because I'm just not riding it anymore. If that doesn't tell you what kind of bike it is then nothing will.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

*Mini DH? Look no further...*

This baby takes sweet jumps all day. Single Speed no good for DH? Think again.









Your rigs have all been owned, time for a nap girls....


----------



## E86 (Jun 24, 2006)

I would recommend the Morewood Shova LT:thumbsup: I have one and ride it on the street, freeride, downhill, works great everywhere. The geometry works great with very little pedal bob. It also has the 135mm spacing you are looking for. Go to www.morewoodbikes.com They are great guys at Morewood. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## greenmacheen (Apr 8, 2004)

My old Bullit w/ shuttle HA/BB adjustment was damn close to mini-DH. I had the shorter 7.875x2.25 and ran it in the slack setting w/ a 36VAN. Awesome bike for DH w/ a plush coil shock. 66 & ROCO ? That would be a real nice DHing combo. Or 36VAN and DHX for trails and lift riding.

I'm on a Bottlerocket now and that is a nice bike too. Climbs and sprints diffrent. Maybe a bit better especially w/ regards to climbing. Point and grind up anything w/ it. I take lines I don't think I can make to see.


----------



## Lonestar82 (Jun 19, 2005)

Another vote for the Commencal. Its a nice all-round bike which can be built from a lightish trail bike to a beefy miniDH machine and the rear suspension works like a dream, feels way more than the specified 150mm+. The Sx-Trail ia a bit longer which is an advantage when it comes to high speeds and is also a superb rig.
Heres my miniDH, I love it:


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

thephat said:


> The new Iron Horse 6 Point bikes look really good. This bike may be just a hair steeper than what you want, but man it is pretty DHable and totally pedallable too.
> 
> If you really want DH geo, and have no intention of pedalling up hill at all, I think the Spec SX is your best bet.


The 6Point's rear hub is 150mm.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

ajmcafee said:


> I worked closely as a mechanic to quite a few racers who have versus frames, and have found their frames to have poor standards and to be of general low quality.


Yeah, terrible quality, really just plain bad. It's a wonder how they stay in business.


----------



## turrick (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm voting for the giant reign x1 or x0. My wife just got the x1 and it really rocks. I'm really looking at the x0. The x bikes a far better for freeriding than the standard reign series. The extra travel feels so much more and the fox forks rock. The different all mtn. reign bikes do not compare, the x1 feels so much longer in the travel. 2600 bucks, look at the shocks! This bike was also the prototype bike they were racing at the sea otter downhill in 2006.


----------

